# Fakecall



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Running the most up to date "rbautch" scripts so I have the right updated fakecall. All my tivos show call failed no dialtone. While testing a working callerid I left phone line connected. The time passed for the next call in. With the phone line connected I still got error message (failed no dialtone). I know connected phone line works as callerid works.

I assume (yeh I know what that means) the call in should have been good. Line is now disconnected till I fix fakecall.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

mgmrick said:


> Running the most up to date "rbautch" scripts so I have the right updated fakecall. All my tivos show call failed no dialtone. While testing a working callerid I left phone line connected. The time passed for the next call in. With the phone line connected I still got error message (failed no dialtone). I know connected phone line works as callerid works.
> 
> I assume (yeh I know what that means) the call in should have been good. Line is now disconnected till I fix fakecall.
> 
> ...


I have similar problems on two units with the script. rbautch posted a reply and a link to a thread with others who had trouble, I still have not got mine to work properly though. 
Before loading the scripts, I had one with fakecall on it and it worked manually. I notice after the script I have a new copy of fakecall in busybox, a backup fakecall in busybox, and a new one in enhancements directory.
Mine are the failed no dialtone also.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Leaving the phone line plugged in was an accident. However the tivo tried to call the mothership but failed with it plugged in. Now if it is going to work like that it is fine. I can run fakecall manualy and it works, it just does not work from the script.

Thanks
Rick


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I have two intances of fakecall also. One in /enhancments and one in /busybox. They are both the updated versions (file size 2913). I ran both manually first by command sh fakecall.tcl that did not work. Then I ran command tivosh fakecall.tcl. That updated my tivo and pushed the next call date back 6 days. My tivo shows last successful todays date last attempt todays date and last staus failed no dial tone. So all set for 6 more days. So either the script can not find fakecall or does not say tivosh fakecall.tcl

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Try editing the crontab (var/spool/cron/crontabs/root) to point to the actual location of fakecall. So change tivosh fakecall.tcl to tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl. To test it, you can temporarily edit your crontab to run fakecall every five minutes. After a reboot, your "next scheduled call" should be updated. I'm going to make fakecall and fakecall logging more foolproof in the next version of the script.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

I might need to change my name if I do that (Haven't broke yet). I am showing my lack of linux here. I think I can do this but have to ask to be sure. Can I ftp that file to my winxp computer and edit the file in metapad and then just ftp it back to the tivo.

Is there any logic as to why tivosh has to be used sometimes and not just sh?

Thanks
Rick


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

You can FTP it and edit it, but it's much easier to use vi to edit it right on your tivo. Vi is user-unfriendly, but if you google a list of vi commands, basic editing is easy. 

Tivosh or "tivoshell" is a different type of command environment, and is based on TCL. The command "sh" runs regular linux shell scripts. TCL is the language used for most application development on Tivo, and you'll notice that all tivosh scripts have the extension "tcl", while shell scripts use the extension "sh". Tivosh is used to manipulate Tivo's database stored in MFS. Shell scripts run commands from bash. 

If hacking is becoming a hobby, I would recommend "Hacking the Tivo" by von Hagen to establish a base level of knowledge.


----------



## mgmrick (Aug 28, 2002)

Thanks..


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> If hacking is becoming a hobby, I would recommend "Hacking the Tivo" by von Hagen to establish a base level of knowledge.


get the 2nd Edition, which is the latest book written by him


----------



## Human123 (Jun 9, 2003)

rbautch said:


> Try editing the crontab (var/spool/cron/crontabs/root) to point to the actual location of fakecall. So change tivosh fakecall.tcl to tivosh /busybox/fakecall.tcl. To test it, you can temporarily edit your crontab to run fakecall every five minutes. After a reboot, your "next scheduled call" should be updated. I'm going to make fakecall and fakecall logging more foolproof in the next version of the script.


I used rbautch's advice above and after last nights reboot, all is well.

I used Filezilla to transfer in binary to my PC and used metapad to edit. Metapad is by default dos. I changed to unix, made the small edit, sent it back to the Tivo and overwrote the original file.
Both Tivos have "call succeeded"
Thanks again, rbautch!


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

Awesome! You now have a very valuable skill. Any conceiveable issue with fakecall is fixed in the latest verion of the script. Coming soon...


----------



## msommer (Apr 4, 2005)

While searching for the error "call failed no dial tone" I found this thread. I Zippered my DVR40 and all is well. But when I zippered my HDVR2, I get the error " call failed no dial tone". I still get the error after doing restarts. Everything else works great!! Amazing work on the Zipper, thanks. 

Anyway, do I need to complete the edits described in this thread? I am using the most recent version of the Zipper.

If the only problem this causes is this error appearing in the System Info screen, then I can live with it. But if this means I will start receiving the dreaded "make daily call soon" messages, then I need to fix.

Thanks again for the Zipper, what a great tool!

Edit: Problem resolved by uninstalling and reinstalling tweak.sh....


----------

